# Lorain County 10 point



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Went out this morning about 10:30. Saw a few does and a small six point. Seemed the deer were really moving even with the weather conditions being what they were. At about noon had a big 8 point sneak in behind me and was gone before I could get a shot. He ended up meeting up with the smaller buck and the does I had seen earlier. I could see them about 150 yards away but never really had a clear shot. I decided to move to another stand . It seemed these deer were moving off to the south and I had a stand that would put in their path if I could get to it in time. Got to the stand but the deer changed direction. Decided to wait it out and see what happened. About an hour later I had two turkeys fly into the tree I was sitting in. I was wondering why these birds would have flown up into the tree so early in the day when I spot this guy 50 yards out. He stopped and looked at me and then kept coming. I took the shot at less than twenty yards. Never would have thought this late in the week seeing a buck like this. Sorry for the long story but I am pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

REALLY Nice Buck. 

I dont see a need to apologize at all for the story. If I get one this good this year I am writing a novel about it on here.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent looking buck and a great story!! Way to go!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Firemanstevec34...Great job on a nice buck...As for the story I enjoy reading these stories on how,, when ,,where..No need to apoligize to anyone A real deer hunter loves to read a good story being 10 words or 10,000 words..The way you wrote it a person can picture it as it goes...Damn nice Buck.....JIM....CL....:!....:!


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice buck congrats bud


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wallhanger for sure. nice deer:!


----------



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats on your deer- he's a shooter!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good story and great buck!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a nice Buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck , lots of character with the tine inside on right beam . Congrats !


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice deer congrats!...what kind of gun ya got there?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Real nice,,congrats


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Nice Buck!

ski


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice deer and alot of big ones survive the gun season.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. Definately my best buck to date. I have a spot in my woods that is real brushy and the deer flock to this area when the shooting starts. I don't go in there, ever. My tree stand is on the edge and If I get a shot at one going in or coming out great. If I don't thats okay too. I know they will survive the season in there. They have everything they need in the general area. Usually by February it's not uncommon to have 25-30 deer back in this patch. By the way, the gun was a Thompson Center Triumph Bone Collector. I used a barnes 250gr. tmz bullet. Funny thing is I can put 3 shots under an inch at 100 yards with this gun and my shot on this buck was 18 yards. Just never know.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice deer congrates


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like you got it with a frontloader too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great going !!!!

Been carrying a ML exclusively for about 15 years now, can't beat them. And you don't hear bang, bang . . . . . . . . . . bang !!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome deer. Long live the Beast.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome deer!


----------

